# upcoming NYPD exams



## KJack815 (May 7, 2007)

Is anybody taking the June NYPD exam? If so has anybody heard anything as to the location(s) yet? Letters are set to go out approximately 10 days before the exams


----------



## CodeBlue1970 (Feb 4, 2007)

Are they having an exam in massachusetts and if so how do you sign up for it?
Thanx


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

You better have family in NYC you can live with or be rich. Other than that expect to get paid less then a homeless person banging a can on the street all day.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

ya, try living in New York for less than $15.00 an hour.


----------



## KJack815 (May 7, 2007)

I signed up online through the nypd recruitment page. Not sure if enrollment is still open or not? I still havn't been told where it is going to be held, so I'm expecting on making a trip to NYC in the coming weeks. Salary is low but just looking to get on and gain some experience.


----------



## FedLawMan4525 (Dec 17, 2006)

Be careful, you get called out of the blue, and sometime given less than 18 hours notice to be in NYC for the 4-day "Quest" thing. All the tests in 4 days. A lot of people up here can;t do that, 18 hours to get 4 days off from work...It's a pain and the pay sucks. Just because it's on TV doesn't make it a great dept in terms of pay.

On a side note, if you want to take it, take it for practice. Any of you young guys trying to get on, the more tests you take the more comfortable you become and the higher your scores are on tests you will actually pursue into a LE career. I was 19 when I took my first test, Mass State Police, the cattle call in the Bayside Expo Center, standing with thousands, was 100 degrees in there.


----------

